# Does your nubian buck have a beard?



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

A friend says he has never seen a nubian buck with a beard and my boy must not be 100%. He is registered American so he may have something else thrown in but he looks nubian to me.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine does too. All my Nubians bucks, both American and Purebred, have had a beard


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm curious to see if others' have beards-I've never seen a Nubian with a beard. Are they pretty uncommon?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeppers, Splash has a beard.


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

He's a beast! My buck I just got recently has been quite a butthead the last month. And he's big so quite intimidating tho he is getting better about respecting our human space. How's your big boy during breeding season?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

18 month old.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

MapleKnoll said:


> He's a beast! My buck I just got recently has been quite a butthead the last month. And he's big so quite intimidating tho he is getting better about respecting our human space. How's your big boy during breeding season?


Splash is a gentle giant with humans and his ladies, he's very well mannered even when in rut. It really sucks though, he's sooooo stinky and nasty I don't give him as much lovin' as he deserves.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

MapleKnoll said:


> A friend says he has never seen a nubian buck with a beard and my boy must not be 100%. He is registered American so he may have something else thrown in but he looks nubian to me.


That has to be the silliest thing I've ever heard :lol: ALL bucks grow beards, regardless of their breed purity or breed itself. 
Maybe he's only seen immature bucks? Or only pictures of bucks with clipped beards (which would be weird as they leave them on for shows ) ?


----------



## MapleKnoll (Nov 4, 2014)

He's one of those quite knowledgeable know it all's and since I wasn't really sure if this was true I figured I would ask the pros. Thanks guys


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I love those guys that know it all! I deal with a few of them. Wonder what he says about does growing beards??? Ha!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

My nubian boy doesn't have a beard, I wish he did lol! He has a lot of spots though! My nigerian buck has a beard though! A lot of my girls have beards. I love it!​


----------

